# Utility warehouse



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Thought?

My step mum is a distributor for them and money is good thinking of doing it part time my self.

Any views?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't waste your money. A friend's GF paid £200 to go into this a few years back, I did a lot of research into it and at one point sat in my friends front room with my friend's GF and her parents (who both were starting to do it) telling me why it was the best thing since sliced bread. 

Needless to say they are all out of pocket from it and are in contracts they are struggling to get out of. It is effectively a pyramid scheme


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Hou said:


> Don't waste your money. A friend's GF paid £200 to go into this a few years back, I did a lot of research into it and at one point sat in my friends front room with my friend's GF and her parents (who both were starting to do it) telling me why it was the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Needless to say they are all out of pocket from it and are in contracts they are struggling to get out of. It is effectively a pyramid scheme


I thought the same to be honest but im still not sure im doing some leg work in to it all at the moment.


----------

